# Deltec MC500



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

So this goes out to anyone that has ever owned one of these things, i need help.

No matter where i place it, how i place it, where the air flow is, how high the weir is it just is not pulling skimmate. I either get overflow or nothing. We are well past the break in period of a new skimmer (running for over 6 weeks) and i do have bioload in the tank although it is low. Is it just a matter of not having a large enough bioload to skim or am i just terribly out to lunch with this thing. Every time i think i have it right, turns out i am wrong. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I would still say its too early you say your tank has been running for 6 weeks but I would imagine it has really low load on the system if any. give it 6 weeks with fish in it and then make a conclusion mine took a few months to break in also. sorry I don't have that skimmer but that's my overall experience


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

thanks Dino I just don't want to get this wrong. I appreciate the help.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I know when I put that same skimmer in my RSM250 it took me several weeks to get it skimming properly. When I put it in and removed the stock one I had bioload in the tank but it still took forever to get set just right, but once it was set it worked awesome. I watched a lot of utube videos and that helped me a lot as well.
Good luck Mark


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

I have watched more videos and trolled more forms than I can even think of lol. I did less homework when I had my kids. Everyone just goes in about setting it right.....but there is no right or wrong it seems. Just works or won't! I'm still on the won't phase but I sure am trying


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

Seems like I got it going. So that means time was on my list of things because I haven't changed a thing lol.

Producing very very wet skimmate, which I am OK with. For now I don't need stanky brown goop to make me happy, I'll settle for stinky gross water and some foam


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah it just takes some time. I had the Deltec hob skimmer and before you know it you'll be emptying the cup of stank like mad. Enjoy the freedom of not having to empty while you can! 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

tony1928 said:


> Yeah it just takes some time. I had the Deltec hob skimmer and before you know it you'll be emptying the cup of stank like mad. Enjoy the freedom of not having to empty while you can!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


LOL!

I can't say I'm looking forward to the dark underbelly of successful skimmer operation


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Mark Brown said:


> LOL!
> 
> I can't say I'm looking forward to the dark underbelly of successful skimmer operation


Haha the first time I ever took a whiff of it was the last time I didn't hold my breath taking it to the sink. And to think cleaning canisters full of discus slime was gross.

One thing I wished for the Deltec hob was a bigger cup. I couldn't leave it for more than 2 days before it filled up.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

I saw someone add a dosing pump to theirs and drain it into a pop bottle. That seems up my fat lazy middle aged white guy philosophy in life. Why do today what I can procrastinate until tomorrow


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, not enough fish poop in the water before for the skimmer to skim out.


----------

